# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb wel eens last van hoofdluis gehad

## Leontien

Er zijn nu nog velen die volop vakantie hebben. Doch is er een deel van het land die volgende week weer met school gaan beginnen. Dan is er weer de hoofdluiscontrole. 

Heb jij of iemand in je huis wel eens last gehad van hoofdluis?

Breng je stem uit en licht de eventueel hieronder toe.

----------


## arwin2001

ja en wij hadden thuis weing geld dus deed mijn oma ze bestrijden met spirtus witte doek erover en s`morgen lagen ze allemaal dood in de doek

----------


## stefani.et

Ja de kinderen... tijdens het schooljaar soms en nu inderdaad vorige week terug bij ééntje opnieuw luizen vastgesteld bij thuiskomst van kamp  :Frown: . Vroeger vaak met verschillende middelen geprobeerd, maar nu toch onmiddellijk succes met 'Silicom'. :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ik niet maar mijn kinderen vaak, zeker als ze terug kwamen van kamp of zo dan was het prijs. Een jongen kan je nog een broske scheren maar een meisje niet hoor dus radical erop, 2 à 3 flesjes om al dat haar goed doordrenkt te krijgen en een week daarna nog eens en dan alle dode neten uit het haar plukken, leuk is anders dus....

----------


## Jilly

Nou, ik heb het een keer een half jaar lang gehad. Dokter ingeschakeld, iedere dag een ander bed/matras, kammen, zwaarste shampoos gehad en het ging maar niet weg. Ik had alleen neten maar die bleven.. misschien waren ze gemuteerd? In ieder geval immuun voor de shampoos destijds. 

Spiritus dus!  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Jilly, die shampoo's helpen van geen kanten, echt waar, om nu spiritus op mijn haar te gaan doen, ik weet niet of het echt goed is voor je haar maar geen enkel product tegen luizen is goed voor je haar dus ja, misschien een oud middeltje dat echt werkt. 
Ik hou het nog altijd op radical, dat is ook een soort vloeibaar spul dat je op je haar moet doen en een nacht laten intrekken, liefst 24 uur je haar niet wassen, enkel het stinkt verschrikkelijk. En die neten verwijderen dat was geen lachertje bij mijn dochter, haar tot op haar bips bijna en verschrikkelijk veel, was ik 5 uur mee bezig, niet leuk

----------


## Luuss0404

Oh hier thuis hebben we het allemaal wel eens gehad, krijg je heh op de basisschool of na kamp... gelukkig was het wel altijd zo weg...
Is nu zo dat er van die beschermhoezen om de jassen heen gaan op mijn oude basisschool om verspreiding zoveel mogelijk te voorkomen en spullen in kluisje doen...

----------

